# Refurbed Pumps



## wak (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a refurbed or rebuilt Western Pump- Mark III? Mine is going...... and I can't afford a new one yet.


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

Unfortunately the market is so small that I dont think you will find a place that sells rebuilds. www.westernplows.com click on distributor directory and choose your state to find a dealer near you or you may check on ebay but most things sold there end up being more then what they are new after shipping.

What makes you think its the pump anyhow is the pressure down and if so is the motor running fast enough or is it dragging. Could be the motor and not the pump at all. Depending on how old your probably right though it probably is the pump. Is the screen clean.

Unfortunately winter only comes once a year and plows and parts are like motorcycles very expensive and hard to find.


----------



## wak (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the advise. I was looking for a backup pump really. My pump is still working, but I am worried about it. I am going to look into a new one soon.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

there is a guy down here in Scranton, PA who has all kind of old school parts.. Tiny's Snowplows his # is 570-346-9625. Give him a call. I'm not sure if he ships....but might be worth a call. He's only a few blocks from my house so if i can help ya out....let me know.. Jason.


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

I get a magazine from a place that sells them it is called J Thomas they have stuff for a makes of plows. Their web address is www.j-thomas.com


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

try central parts warehouse


----------

